# OT: 2009 Atlanta Falcons



## ATLien

Thought it'd be a good idea to get this in here for the regular season to post specifically about the Falcons. 

It would be cool if we could get this stickied.

Schedule:
Game 1 - vs. Miami
Game 2 - vs. Carolina
Game 3 - at New England
Game 4 - at San Fransisco
Game 5 - vs. Chicago
Game 6 - at Dallas
Game 7 - at New Orleans
Game 8 - vs. Washington
Game 9 - at Carolina
Game 10 - at New York Giants
Game 11 - vs. Tampa Bay
Game 12 - vs. Philadelphia
Game 13 - vs. New Orleans
Game 14 - at New York Jets
Game 15 - vs. Buffalo
Game 16 - at Tampa Bay


----------



## BlakeJesus

Stickied! What kind of numbers are you expecting from Matty Ryan this year?


----------



## ATLien

Big numbers..

I don't think they'll make the playoffs though. Nine or ten wins, I'd say. 

The defense looked worse than I thought they would during the pre-season.. especially the cornerbacks, but let's see what happens during the season. The offense should score enough points to keep them in every game.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I'm expecting a win against Miami this opening weekend! Matt Ryan's going to win Player of the Week!


----------



## ATLien

The Falcons' defense stepped up in a big way today forcing four turnovers and limiting the Dolphins' offense to 96 rushing yards and 163 passing yards. It would have been cool to see them shut out the Dolphins, but it was nevertheless a great performance to start the season off with.

By the way, the Falcons should have scored more points. Some missed opportunities. Matt Ryan's passes looked off at the beginning of the game, and Jason Elam missed a few kicks that are normally automatic.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Yeah, the defense played well. Was Elam high or something?


----------



## ATLien

I'm surprised the Dolphins didn't try to test the Falcons' cornerbacks more. I know Miami doesn't have a true #1 WR, but I don't think they threw the ball down the field more than a couple of times. I guess that's the problem when Chad Pennington is your QB.


----------



## ATLien

Feeling good about Sunday's home game vs. Carolina. They did not look pretty vs. Philadelphia last weekend.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Yeah Delhomme is garbage.

I also enjoyed the burn on Pennington. He's got such a weak arm.


----------



## ATLien

Good win vs. Carolina. 

I expected Atlanta to win all three home division games, and they didn't disappoint. The defense kinda sucked (which is what I expect.. last week was weird) this week, but Ryan/White/Turner/Gonzalez really stepped up. Next week: @ New England. Atlanta sucked on the road last year, but the Pats lost to NYJ and shoulda lost to BUF so we'll see what happens.


----------



## BlakeJesus

*Patriots WRs Welker, Moss questionable to play vs. Falcons*



> FOXBOROUGH, Mass. -- Randy Moss and Wes Welker have formed a potent 1-2 punch for the New England Patriots the past two seasons. But injuries to both could leave the Pats punchless Sunday against the Atlanta Falcons.
> 
> Welker and Moss were listed as questionable to play after they missed practice Friday.
> 
> Welker had limited participation in Thursday's practice and was present for the start of practice Friday for stretching and kickoff return drills. He didn't take part in team drills.
> 
> Welker missed last Sunday's 16-9 loss to the New York Jets with a right knee injury and is expected to be a game-time decision Sunday. He had 12 catches for 93 yards in the season-opening victory over the Buffalo Bills.
> 
> Moss also was present for the start of practice Friday, but he didn't participate in team drills because of a back injury. He was added to the Patriots' injury report Friday.
> 
> Rookie Julian Edelman, a former quarterback at Kent State, filled in for Welker and caught eight passes for 98 yards against the Jets, but he's also listed as questionable with an ankle injury.
> 
> ...


http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d812e8ae4&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## ATLien

I can't wait to see how we play vs. New England, on the road. Before the season started, this was a game I had us losing but now I don't know.


----------



## BlakeJesus

So much for Moss being out, he had 10 catches for 116 yards.


----------



## ATLien

Ehh.. this was an ugly game and it could've been worse, too. New England's red zone offense was non-existent and it wasn't because of anything the Atlanta defense was doing.


----------



## ATLien

Could 2008 Michael Turner have been a fluke?


----------



## BlakeJesus

Fred Taylor ran all over our D, and we didn't put nearly enough pressure on Brady.


----------



## Dissonance

GO, I thought you were a Packer fan. Or do you like both?


----------



## ATLien

He likes who I tell him to like.


----------



## Dissonance

Oh, so you wear the pants in that relationship.


----------



## ATLien

The Falcons played a near perfect game last week vs. San Fransisco. 

Next: home game vs. Chicago Bears on Sunday Night Football


----------



## BlakeJesus

Organized Chaos said:


> GO, I thought you were a Packer fan. Or do you like both?


I'm a fan of ATL sports as a whole, but I live in WI so it's inevitable that I like the Packers.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Solid win over Chi Town.


----------



## ATLien

and it was a much needed win as our schedule is about to get a lot more difficult. Hopefully, they can get another win next week @ Dallas and not get caught looking ahead to the MNF @ New Orleans that's around the corner.


----------



## Luke

My brother in law was in the halftime show last night.


----------



## ATLien

vs. Dallas

I don't know how good this Cowboys team really is. They haven't beat any good teams, and Romo is Mr. Inconsistent. Hopefully Atlanta can shut down Choice/Barber and Matt Ryan will have another big game.


----------



## BlakeJesus

If Roddy White has a big game vs this bad Cowboys pass D, I think the Falcons have this in the bag. Should be fun to watch, at the very least.


----------



## ATLien

More bad news: CB Brian Williams is out for the season. He was looking like another solid under the radar FA signing by Dimitroff and now this happens. Atlanta is ranked in the bottom quarter of the league in both passing and rushing defense, but scoring defense they are in the top five. You gotta think that will balance itself as they play more games. The defense is giving up 360ypg but only 15ppg! LOL


----------



## BlakeJesus

Miles Austin makes me want to vomit.


----------



## shoop da whoop

GregOden said:


> Miles Austin makes me want to vomit.


:champagne:


----------



## ATLien

Atlanta's offensive line got handled by Dallas' defensive front. Michael Turner was ineffective for another week and Matt Ryan struggled as much as I've seen him struggle before. Gotta regroup and be able to play a really tough Saints team next Monday.


----------



## ATLien

Two straight losses to Dallas and New Orleans. Yuck.

The division is pretty much out of reach, but Atlanta can still make the playoffs as a wild card team. I was actually pretty pleased with the effort on the road against New Orleans. The defense played better than expected. Matt Ryan had two INT's that really hurt us, the pick six before the half, and the tipped INT inside the red zone when we are about to get a touchdown.

With the New York Giants slumping, Atlanta needs to go on a four game winning streak versus these weaker teams. The passing game needs to improve.


----------



## ATLien

5-5

..so call me crazy, but this team still has some life. Look at the rest of the schedule in the first post. There are six remaining games and the Falcons should be favorites in all but two of them. Easy schedule down the strech, and lot of them at home to boot.

At the very least, the Falcons should reach nine wins guaranteeing back to back winning seasons for the first time in franchise history.


----------



## ATLien

re: the 2009 draft class

They have been nonexistant. Peria Jerry (first round) and William Moore (second round) have missed the regular season with injuries. Chris Owens and Lawrence Sidbury played well in the pre-season, but have not seen the field much since. With Jerry and Moore returning next season, it will almost be like having two rookie classes in 2010.


----------



## BlakeJesus

*Falcons release struggling kicker Elam, sign Bryant*



> ATLANTA -- Jason Elam figured he was down to his last miss.
> 
> He was right.
> 
> The Atlanta Falcons released the 17-year veteran on Tuesday, having finally run out of patience with a kicker who had been one of the NFL's most accurate but struggled through a mystifying slump this season.
> 
> Elam was just 8 of 15 on field goal attempts from at least 30 yards, a success rate that was simply unacceptable -- especially for a team contending in the NFC playoff race.
> 
> "To be honest with you, when I walked off the field after the last three games, I thought that was it," Elam told The Associated Press when reached on his cell phone. "I've always been able to kick myself out of these things, but it just wasn't happening for me. It was a bad November."
> 
> It also was an unceremonious ending for a 39-year-old kicker who is tied for the longest field goal in NFL history (63 yards), made more than 81 percent of his career attempts, and earned three Pro Bowl appearances during a 15-season tenure with the Denver Broncos, helping them win back-to-back Super Bowls in the 1990s.
> 
> Elam signed with the Falcons last year, returning to the area where he grew up, and played a big role in Atlanta's surprising run to the playoffs. He made 29 of 31 field goals and all 42 of his extra-point attempts.
> 
> But something went wrong this season, and it was apparent right from the start. Elam struggled in the preseason, missed an extra point in the regular-season opener and botched crucial kicks in losses to Carolina and the New York Giants.
> 
> "This is not my dream ending, but I feel like it was a pretty good dream career," he said. "I never anticipated it lasting this long. I wish it was different circumstances that I was going out. But I gave them everything I've got. I can look myself in the mirror and feel good."
> 
> ...


http://www.nfl.com/news/story?id=09000d5d814a3dcf&template=with-video-with-comments&confirm=true


----------



## ATLien

6-5

I believe this Philadelphia game will determine whether or not Atlanta makes the playoffs. With a win, 10-6 is a strong possibility.


----------



## ATLien

ATLien said:


> re: the 2009 draft class
> 
> They have been nonexistant. Peria Jerry (first round) and William Moore (second round) have missed the regular season with injuries. Chris Owens and Lawrence Sidbury played well in the pre-season, but have not seen the field much since. With Jerry and Moore returning next season, it will almost be like having two rookie classes in 2010.


Rookie CB Chris Owens started his first game vs. Tampa Bay and played well. I certainly like him more than Tye Hill. Owens will start again this week.


----------



## ATLien

Season over.

The only thing left to see is if the Falcons can make this a winning season.


----------

